# Rhythm Guitarist in Hamilton/GTA looking to join/form original rock band



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

Influences: Stones, AC/DC, Bad Company
Van Halen, Free.

PM me if you think you might wanna get together...let me know what you play or sing and where you are too. Male / females. GTA/Hamilton/Niagara Region...all good.

Some of my stuff is here...
http://www.reverbnation.com/brucebohonos


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hey if your still looking... yes.. just yes... listen to your stuff i likes =)
lets me know


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

jb007 said:


> Influences: Stones, AC/DC, Bad Company
> Van Halen, Free.
> 
> PM me if you think you might wanna get together...let me know what you play or sing and where you are too. Male / females. GTA/Hamilton/Niagara Region...all good.
> ...




You should PM Vasthorizon here. He's from Hamilton and may enjoy jamming with you. He's a good guy as well.


----------

